
'Most sophisticated tunnel in US history' discovered between Mexico and Arizona - GordonS
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/aug/07/us-mexico-smuggling-tunnel-arizona-sophisticated
======
sorokod
"... the tunnel ran from Mexico to a disused Kentucky Fried Chicken
restaurant..."

Should have used "Los pollos hermanos"

